# Frightening New Haunt Theme (Going too far?)



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

With the Reaper Kitty in the news recently I thought I would re-theme my haunt along these lines:










But now I hear there is a Doggy Reaper and Miniature Horse Reaper so I am just not so sure anymore. I don't want to be stuck with last week's reaper when everybody has already moved on.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Too funny.
Well to stay current, stick with Britany Reaper or Paris Hilton Reaper.
You cant get any more frightening than celebritys in rehab or jail.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Speaking of too far, I was told I had crossed the line today. I wanted to put Hannah Montana in a cage behind the witch and everytime she started to sing I would have the cage shake and "shock her" so she screamed. My daughters informed me that was not funny and they did not appreciate it. My husband suggested I change it to Britney. At least with Britney, I wouldn't have to worry about finding certain pieces of apparel for her to wear....

FWIW, I have nothing against Hannah, as far as I know, she has been the perfect role model. I have just heard her songs and the show so many times I know ALL the words and any attempt to listen to ANYTHING else is met with resistance ha, ha.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I HATE Hannah Montana blah what a fake...
But if i did like her, and the world still revolved, it would still be funny!
How about Elmo in a cage lol saying that tickles!

And nice photoshop work


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

how about the Nightmare Insane Asylum scenario, with Lindsay Lohan having the DT's? It could start with Lindsay in a straitjacket having withdrawl convulsions, and the next rooms could be her hallucinations...

Erm... I think I've got caught up in the celeb tangent... back to your Reaper Kitty theme...

How about one-upping the whole kitty thing? "Even death can be cute?" How about... Hello Reaper!


----------

